# Hanover, NH - Selling plow, advice



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

Selling plow, buyer requests delivery 50 miles away. Only offer, and getting my price. Need it gone sooner than later, so not waiting for closer to season and maybe some local offers. Never transported this far, and it being summer, concerns me. Tips from you all? Thinking just lower it as much as I can, angle it, and watch temps.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Selling plow, buyer requests delivery 50 miles away. Only offer, and getting my price. Need it gone sooner than later, so not waiting for closer to season and maybe some local offers. Never transported this far, and it being summer, concerns me. Tips from you all? Thinking just lower it as much as I can, angle it, and watch temps.


You should be fine; highway? Back roads? Check your fluids , some angle plow for airflow etc all our trucks have external coolers never had an issue. We purchased a plow 70 miles away and had no issues what so ever transporting.
My two cents


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> Selling plow, buyer requests delivery 50 miles away. Only offer, and getting my price. Need it gone sooner than later, so not waiting for closer to season and maybe some local offers. Never transported this far, and it being summer, concerns me. Tips from you all? Thinking just lower it as much as I can, angle it, and watch temps.


Try to be at the destination early in the morning, keep it low and angled to the right.
Other than that just take it easy and watch temp gauges. 
I assume this is the Boss Straight Blade you posted aboot a few weeks ago....


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

As long as it's been paid for in advance, no issues. Just keep an eye on engine and trans temp. I move around plows on highway in summer over 75 miles and only have an issue if I'm pulling an enclosed trailer


----------



## NewEnglandSteelersFan (Nov 26, 2017)

512high said:


> You should be fine; highway? Back roads? Check your fluids , some angle plow for airflow etc all our trucks have external coolers never had an issue. We purchased a plow 70 miles away and had no issues what so ever transporting.
> My two cents


512high, straight up 91 to St Johnsbury.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

NewEnglandSteelersFan said:


> 512high, straight up 91 to St Johnsbury.


like others said, common sense....don't be a hero driving 80 to get there, take your time etc.. you will be fine


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

put the blade in the back??


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Mash the pedal, the faster you drive the faster you will get there!

Moved a 9 footmc 3 hrs and it was 99 degrees out, temp gauge didnt move a smidge, but that fan was running loud!


----------

